# Honda HS520 Chute Clogs Constantly



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

Its my buddy's. I have not looked at it. Says even in light snow. Is it the rubber auger ends or some other adjustment. Belt?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would check engine rpms first, then the belt for wear and tension. I think its going to be the drive belt worn out most common on these units.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Another possibility: Does he keep it in a heated,or warmer then outside temp, garage or outbuilding? If the unit is warmer then the ambient temperature,snow will stick.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

They also manufacture a spray that keeps the snow from clinging to the unit. Its a normal issue in that most keep their blowers in a heated garage and then head right out making the warm blower and the cold snow stick together. I also agree to check the belts for wear if the blower is not throwing the snow very far. A two stage at high rpm's should throw it a ways.


----------

